

Ask HN: Software archaeology: can anyone help me find an old Z80 game? - andrewstuart

I have a nostalgic longing for a game for the Exidy Sorcerer which was a circa 1978 Z80 home computer.<p>It had a game called &quot;Wilderness&quot; which I would love to find again. I can&#x27;t see any sign of it in the web.<p>Can anyone in the HN community help to find any information about Wilderness for the Exidy Sorcerer? Ideally the game itself but any info at all would be good I.e. who wrote it?<p>Thanks
======
rbanffy
Check the #messdev channel. If they don't have it, someone over there would be
willing to help you find it and then preserve it.

~~~
andrewstuart
Thanks I'll check it out!

